# SmallScaleRailway sounds in ANY loco?



## hans911 (Jan 9, 2008)

I have not done any modifications with sounds on my railway with the exception of putting a RAM sound card in a cattle car to "make it moo" when tilted. It sounds like these Small Scale Railway sound systems are economical simple options for one just getting their feet wet with tinkering with sound.

Can these sound systems be added to virtually any loco or car depending on space for the card, battery pack and speaker? I have a little 0-4-0 LGB engine without sound and was also thinking of purchasing an LGB Forney which I believe does not come with any sound. Adding sounds and an amp for about $90.00 is a bit less painful than the premium systems out there, at least for starters.

Any advice is much appreciated. 

Thanks and Happy Holidays!

Paul H.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

The only other thing to consider is where to mount the optical sensor. Probably not a problem with the forney, mounting it over an axle in the rear truck but I have no idea where you would in the 0-4-0. 

-Brian


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Email Greg at Small Scale, he was corresponding with me about sensors in the gearbox of an Annie in lieu of the Bachmann sensor Website is http://www.smallscalerailway.com/


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I put it in the tender of my Annie and put the optical sensor under the tender. I've had to build a little styrene box painted black around it so it works outside. Had to cover over an opening in that with black tape. Seems to work fine now.


----------



## hans911 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks! This is really helpful. 
I am curious Torby is the little black box on the outside underneath the tender to prevent light from shining on the sensor from to wide a radius? If you have a picture it would be great. If not , no problem.

How do you like the sound?

Paul H.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've got one. Had to send it back to him to seal it up better, which he did. Daylight was washing out the sensor. Works fine, but I'm not real picky on sound and keep it turned down some. I have mine in a gondola, use it for the shay and climax.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea. Worked fine indoors, but the first time I took it outside, it would only work under Golding's shed. The second trip to Golding's, it would only work in the shade.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I have one of these in an LGB powered tender. I painted the back of the wheel black and white and then snaked the infrared sensor into the space behind the wheel. It's small enough so that the wheel never hits it (It's below the level of the power pickup piston) and it's in the dark, so it works better


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the small scale board a lot. You don't have any control of bell and whistle, but it's always making sounds appropriate to what the loco is doing. Has more character than the other cheap board.


----------



## hans911 (Jan 9, 2008)

Santa brought a SmallScalle sound board for Christmas. I see in the installation instructions there looks like an option to not use the optical sensor and use the original Bachmann "chuff sensor". Has anyone done this? Might be more of a hassle? But looks like the optical sensor has a few hurdles to overcome like building light shield boxes in order for it to work correctly.

Any thoughts either way??

Paul H


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The guy at small-scale said, 'You can do that, but this works better," so I followed his suggestion.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Now having both, I prefer using the existing Bachmann Chuff sensor


----------

